
Ask HN: Why HN does not have categories for news - bedros
I&#x27;m tired of reading about non-Hacking news, such KGB double agent, volcanoes, etc.<p>why not having categories like:<p>Hacking<p>Tech<p>Business<p>Startups<p>Politics<p>Environment<p>and an article can fall under multiple categories<p>Make it simple, no more than 7-8 categories
======
CarolineW
Or just go to lobste.rs instead.

To save you time, here's the link: [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

------
returnbuyer
It's really become a knee jerk to post whatever news they find interesting
here.

It's annoying as hell.

~~~
adenadel
From the guidelines:

What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

